# Help me choose a light?



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Pencil2Print said:


> I am probably overthinking things a bit too much here but there's so much info out there, I have no idea how to narrow down based on what my plans are.
> 
> My tank is 20g; 24"W and 13"D (more 11" with substrate)
> I have no CO2 (which may change in the future, but right now it's low tech)
> ...


Stingray 2 (forget stingray 1) out of the box doesn't ramp up/down ect. Just "a" light.
As such probably a bit strong for your tank as stated above.

Programmable Finnex have finnex programming, a sort of acquired taste.
And any would probably exceed or max your budget.








Amazon.com : Finnex Planted+ 24/7 HLC Aquarium LED Light, Automated Full Spectrum Fish Tank Light, 24 Inch, Sleek Silver, (HLC-24) : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : Finnex Planted+ 24/7 HLC Aquarium LED Light, Automated Full Spectrum Fish Tank Light, 24 Inch, Sleek Silver, (HLC-24) : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com






This Hygger is probably the top of the low price point but the most flexible. 36W model








Amazon.com : hygger Aquarium Programmable LED Light, for 24~30in Long Full Spectrum Plant Fish Tank Light with LCD Setting Display, 7 Colors, Sunrise Sunset Moon and DIY Mode, for Novices Advanced Players : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : hygger Aquarium Programmable LED Light, for 24~30in Long Full Spectrum Plant Fish Tank Light with LCD Setting Display, 7 Colors, Sunrise Sunset Moon and DIY Mode, for Novices Advanced Players : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com





Nicrew SKY, though dimmable has no programming.
Uses the more preferred 660nm red diodes.
Bit weaker than the Hygger.

Nicrew c10.. too short








Amazon.com: NICREW C10 Plants Freshwater LED Aquarium Light, Full Spectrum Fish Tank Light with LCD Timer, Color Temperature Adjustable, IP67, 18 - 24 in, 13 Watts : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com: NICREW C10 Plants Freshwater LED Aquarium Light, Full Spectrum Fish Tank Light with LCD Timer, Color Temperature Adjustable, IP67, 18 - 24 in, 13 Watts : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com




nicrew Aqualux..16W

Nicrew 24/7 (Finnex clone, tad weaker)








Amazon.com: NICREW RGB+W 24/7 LED Aquarium Light with Remote Controller, Full Spectrum Fish Tank Light for Planted Freshwater Tanks, Planted Aquarium Light with Extendable Brackets to 24-30 Inches, 21 Watts : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com: NICREW RGB+W 24/7 LED Aquarium Light with Remote Controller, Full Spectrum Fish Tank Light for Planted Freshwater Tanks, Planted Aquarium Light with Extendable Brackets to 24-30 Inches, 21 Watts : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com





ect.. Nicrew alone has 1/2 doz (well many) models alone and there are another 1/2 doz Chinese models under 1/2 doz different names.


----------



## Pencil2Print (Nov 20, 2009)

thank you SO much for the reply! That Hygger is the one I was looking at. I'll take a look at the Nicrew brands and check otu the reviews too


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

To piggy-back on this discussion because I’m in a very similar position- can the Nicrew or the Hygger be placed over a topless tank? Or do they need protection from the evaporation/ occasional drop of water?


----------



## Pencil2Print (Nov 20, 2009)

LidijaPN said:


> To piggy-back on this discussion because I’m in a very similar position- can the Nicrew or the Hygger be placed over a topless tank? Or do they need protection from the evaporation/ occasional drop of water?


Ohh, good question, i didn't even consider that. My tank is rimless/topless. I think I'd need an answer too lol

Edit: I looked at the Hygger and it says its waterproof.
"
*Waterproof grade IP68*
Waterproof grade IP68, fully sealed and waterproof, high light transmittance, waterproof and easy to clean. Long-term use does not decay, the light effect is pure and transparent, the life is long, and it can be used for tens of thousands of hours."


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

I had a lights thread and I remember someone saying something about ‘it will do great as long as a cover protects it for splashes’ but someone else was like ‘I dropped it in and it still worked...’ but I don’t remember which lights it was for... but yeah I’m not sure if there’s something the light must have in order to be able to handle being over open water.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Fluval and Hygger are the only 2 I know that are waterproof.








Amazon.com: Fluval Plant 3.0 LED Planted Aquarium Lighting, 32 Watts, 24-34 Inches : Everything Else


Amazon.com: Fluval Plant 3.0 LED Planted Aquarium Lighting, 32 Watts, 24-34 Inches : Everything Else



www.amazon.com




Finnex upped their conformal coating but not water proof.
Still don't recommend dunking any of them.

ONE thing.. None of this accounts for quality.


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

I own the hygger light. I can not recommend it to anyone. For one thing the built in timer can not be bypassed (without presumably taking it apart and using a soldering iron). AND when it is unplugged and plugged back in (or when you lose power), it loses all previous programing and defaults to 'off'. So if the power goes out your light will not come back on when the power comes back on. Similarly you can not use it with a mechanical timer or smart plug.

Other then that, the colors it produces are decent.


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

minorhero said:


> I own the hygger light. I can not recommend it to anyone. For one thing the built in timer can not be bypassed (without presumably taking it apart and using a soldering iron). AND when it is unplugged and plugged back in (or when you lose power), it loses all previous programing and defaults to 'off'. So if the power goes out your light will not come back on when the power comes back on. Similarly you can not use it with a mechanical timer or smart plug.
> 
> Other then that, the colors it produces are decent.


 That sounds superbly annoying. Is this all Hygger lights or are there specific ones to look out for?


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

LidijaPN said:


> That sounds superbly annoying. Is this all Hygger lights or are there specific ones to look out for?


The one I have is the one pictured, it has a timer in LCD screen built in to the top of the light. My understanding is it's all of the ones that look like that. They have a different slightly less powerful model that has a different kind of control in line with the cord. I don't know if that other model does it or not.


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

B


minorhero said:


> The one I have is the one pictured, it has a timer in LCD screen built in to the top of the light. My understanding is it's all of the ones that look like that. They have a different slightly less powerful model that has a different kind of control in line with the cord. I don't know if that other model does it or not.


but when you say ‘timer cannot be bypassed’, does that mean it has its own ideas of how long it should be on and you can’t tell it otherwise?


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

LidijaPN said:


> B
> 
> but when you say ‘timer cannot be bypassed’, does that mean it has its own ideas of how long it should be on and you can’t tell it otherwise?


No you can program the timer to turn on at X time and turn off at Y time. It does a ramp up and ramp down at those times. There is a really really really cumbersome method of choosing your own ramp up pace etc. (the controls are limited, this light is not app controlled). What you can't do is plug the light into a smart plug and tell the smart plug to turn on or off and have the light simply 'be on' when power is supplied. You must always control the light through the control pad on the light and if power is lost, so to are all your settings.


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

Ri


minorhero said:


> No you can program the timer to turn on at X time and turn off at Y time. It does a ramp up and ramp down at those times. There is a really really really cumbersome method of choosing your own ramp up pace etc. (the controls are limited, this light is not app controlled). What you can't do is plug the light into a smart plug and tell the smart plug to turn on or off and have the light simply 'be on' when power is supplied. You must always control the light through the control pad on the light and if power is lost, so to are all your settings.


Right, I see. That is annoying.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

The cheapest light I would by is the Finnex. How often do you get new lights. It's like buying a filter, they should last a long time. Every time I purchased a Beamswork or something on that level they last a year or two and I end up trashing them. Right now I have a Finnex and two ONF Flat (expensive)


----------



## Pencil2Print (Nov 20, 2009)

minorhero said:


> No you can program the timer to turn on at X time and turn off at Y time. It does a ramp up and ramp down at those times. There is a really really really cumbersome method of choosing your own ramp up pace etc. (the controls are limited, this light is not app controlled). What you can't do is plug the light into a smart plug and tell the smart plug to turn on or off and have the light simply 'be on' when power is supplied. You must always control the light through the control pad on the light and if power is lost, so to are all your settings.


That sounds more like a preference thing? or am I misunderstanding? I have no intentions of using a smart plug, and I plan on programming to set to turn on/off at certain times- Hygger would do this right?
I am sure like every other controls and timers, it's a pain to set up. I still struggle with the simple lamp timer with the dial, lol.



Asteroid said:


> The cheapest light I would by is the Finnex. How often do you get new lights. It's like buying a filter, they should last a long time. Every time I purchased a Beamswork or something on that level they last a year or two and I end up trashing them. Right now I have a Finnex and two ONF Flat (expensive)


I keep looking at Finnex because of the name and reviews that they are a solid light, then compare to Hygger for my needs. I feel like Finnex would be too strong for my plans (or too weak if I go with stingray). I dunno, why are lights so complicated?!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Pencil2Print said:


> That sounds more like a preference thing? or am I misunderstanding? I have no intentions of using a smart plug, and I plan on programming to set to turn on/off at certain times- Hygger would do this right?
> I am sure like every other controls and timers, it's a pain to set up. I still struggle with the simple lamp timer with the dial, lol.
> 
> 
> ...


Finnex 24/7 versions are fully dimmable so technically can' t be too strong.
Stingray2 is like 2 x the strength of the orig. Stingray.
People, rightly so, don' t like using watts but looking for 20w-ish dimmable led is fairly safe all around.

Yea clock loss or program loss is annoying but sadly a fairly common issue.
Unless your light is hooked to a network
Relying on batteries/capacitors and realtime clocks in cheaply designed lights is almost as problematic.
At a minimum it should save the program even if not the clock time.



minorhero said:


> AND when it is unplugged and plugged back in (or when you lose power), it loses all previous programing and defaults to 'off'.





> hg-957 user manual hygger aquarium extendable led light
> Memory function: In case of power loss, the lighting program is saved. Suitable for planted and freshwater aquariums: This LED light provides full spectrum ...


DOES NOT say "time is saved" though.


Yours broke?


https://www.hygger-online.com/wp-content/uploads/pdf/Aquarium%20Light/Hygger%20957%20USER%20MANUAL.pdf



As to a manual/timer mode.. not seeing a personal need for one. . 
Ramp up/off and intensity adj is my personal "minimum" of an led light.

YMMV

Oh not pushing it.. it is not a Fluval.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

jeffkrol said:


> Finnex 24/7 versions are fully dimmable so technically can' t be too strong.


OP, this. I was referring to the 24/7 not the Stingray.


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

jeffkrol said:


> Yours broke?
> 
> 
> https://www.hygger-online.com/wp-content/uploads/pdf/Aquarium%20Light/Hygger%20957%20USER%20MANUAL.pdf


My light still works. I am likely going to replace it due to another issue which admittedly is not hyggers fault. One The Wife's cats likes sleep ontop of the light and the control panel is sensitive enough that even through the carboard and tape I put over the panel, the cat still manages to occasionally turn the light off/change settings.


----------



## Pencil2Print (Nov 20, 2009)

OK, I decided to spend $20 more and go for the Finnex 24/7 for the dimmable option- as I may, or may not, later on go more hightech

thank you all for the advice!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Pencil2Print said:


> OK, I decided to spend $20 more and go for the Finnex 24/7 for the dimmable option- as I may, or may not, later on go more hightech
> 
> thank you all for the advice!


----------



## Pencil2Print (Nov 20, 2009)

jeffkrol said:


>


are you TRYING to confuse me and make me second guess myself again?! 
going to watch the video now


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Just get the finnex!!!


----------



## RonInLV (11 mo ago)

If the light is too close and you need it up a bit higher, you can get these to help you out.








Amazon.com: Belmaks Hanging Aquarium Clear Acrylic Fish Tank LED Light Holder Lamp Fixtures Support Stands Box Aquatic Fish Tank Lighting Tools : Pet Supplies


Buy Belmaks Hanging Aquarium Clear Acrylic Fish Tank LED Light Holder Lamp Fixtures Support Stands Box Aquatic Fish Tank Lighting Tools: Aquarium Lights - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Pencil2Print (Nov 20, 2009)

Asteroid said:


> Just get the finnex!!!


But that video is convincing me! LOL

I am still torn now. At this point I am ready to choose the one with the most positive reviews on Amazon lol


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Pencil2Print said:


> are you TRYING to confuse me and make me second guess myself again?!
> going to watch the video now


Was trying to make you feel better since you ordered it and couldn't cancel...


Neither choice is wrong as far as I'm concerned.


Asteroid said:


> Just get the finnex!!!


Which one.. 
I "lean" ALC but that is $90


----------



## Pencil2Print (Nov 20, 2009)

Fudge it, Im going with the cheaper one. I know with the main concern about losing time when power goes out, but I don't lose power often. I am on the same grid as the hospital and i probably lose power maybe once a year if at all, lol

No. No. Getting Finnex 24/7
Final Answer Bob


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Pencil2Print said:


> Fudge it, Im going with the cheaper one. I know with the main concern about losing time when power goes out, but I don't lose power often. I am on the same grid as the hospital and i probably lose power maybe once a year if at all, lol


Finnex has no clock, it just restarts at noon I believe (I actually own one btw but it was a pre-production model) regardless of what time it is.
You have to manually resync it.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

There are a ton of people here using the Finnex 24/7, but like @jeffkrol stated you won't go wrong either way, but Finnex has been around much longer. And look my plants are green using it:


----------



## Pencil2Print (Nov 20, 2009)

Asteroid said:


> There are a ton of people here using the Finnex 24/7, but like @jeffkrol stated you won't go wrong either way, but Finnex has been around much longer. And look my plants are green using it:


why didn't you lead with your photo? It's a beautiful tank! Puts mine to shame. really.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Pencil2Print said:


> why didn't you lead with your photo? It's a beautiful tank! Puts mine to shame. really.


Thanks, have the links in my signature. I guess no one uses those. LOL


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

Asteroid said:


> There are a ton of people here using the Finnex 24/7, but like @jeffkrol stated you won't go wrong either way, but Finnex has been around much longer. And look my plants are green using it:


What’s holding up the light? I really love the height


----------



## Pencil2Print (Nov 20, 2009)

Asteroid said:


> Thanks, have the links in my signature. I guess no one uses those. LOL


\Guilty, lol


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

LidijaPN said:


> What’s holding up the light? I really love the height


There's a light bridge that it's attached to. It's actually the hanging kit for an Atledtis Pendant light that I just used for the Finnex 24/7. BTW I have the older Finnex that didn't have the built-in sensor. That's why there's two wires one for the plug and the other for the sensor on the right. I might upgrade myself soon. So @Pencil2Print you'll only have one wire.


----------



## Pencil2Print (Nov 20, 2009)

the bridge looks so nice! If I need to raise the light I may consider somwthing like that, or the legs someone posted earlier


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

Asteroid said:


> There's a light bridge that it's attached to. It's actually the hanging kit for an Atledtis Pendant light that I just used for the Finnex 24/7. BTW I have the older Finnex that didn't have the built-in sensor. That's why there's two wires one for the plug and the other for the sensor on the right. I might upgrade myself soon. So @Pencil2Print you'll only have one wire.


Yap I like the bridge too. But I’d need a longer cord to reach my socket.....


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

LidijaPN said:


> Yap I like the bridge too. But I’d need a longer cord to reach my socket.....


Where's your socket, China


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

Asteroid said:


> Where's your socket, China


😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣

Yeah my extension cable is on the floor and the socket is behind a shelf, my current light barely reaches and it’s not even lifted, it’s lying right on top the tank

So yeah, effectively, China 😂


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

LidijaPN said:


> 😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣
> 
> Yeah my extension cable is on the floor and the socket is behind a shelf, my current light barely reaches and it’s not even lifted, it’s lying right on top the tank
> 
> So yeah, effectively, China 😂


LOL, the chord on the Finnex I have is actually very long. You could see on the left side it's rapped around the top of the bar and makes it all the way back to the wall socket without an extension chord.


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

Asteroid said:


> LOL, the chord on the Finnex I have is actually very long. You could see on the left side it's rapped around the top of the bar and makes it all the way back to the wall socket without an extension chord.


Yeah Fluval is stingy with cord length.


----------



## ldave66 (Aug 18, 2021)

Pencil2Print said:


> I am probably overthinking things a bit too much here but there's so much info out there, I have no idea how to narrow down based on what my plans are.
> 
> My tank is 20g; 24"W and 13"D (more 11" with substrate)
> I have no CO2 (which may change in the future, but right now it's low tech)
> ...


Look into Hygger lights. They have all the features your looking for at a reasonable price. I use them on my 12"tall farm tanks with good results


----------

